
Facebook to Launch Job Postings Board - selvan
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/BT-CO-20120706-710695-kIyVDAtMUMyTzAtNjIwMDYxWj.html
======
asto
The last thing people would want to do is apply for a _job_ using a _personal_
profile. This would be worse than applying with a foxydude84@hotmail.com
address.

Edit: Also, I think they've really lost the plot now and seem to be desperate
for the "next big thing".

~~~
danso
You're right that people will be reluctant at first to apply within FB's
domain for a job posting. But think of it from the company's viewpoint:
they'll have the same potential access to the targeted demographic data that
advertisers do. They could greatly increase the signal to noise ratio in the
job apps they get, all the meanwhile letting applicants apply through email.

And as FB becomes a ubiquitous job board, people will get used to it being a
part of their lives, and will adjust their profiles accordingly

~~~
pavel_lishin
I've never been in a position to hire anyone, so what sort of demographics
would an employer search for?

~~~
count
Employers aren't generally allowed to search for, or look at, most
'demographic' information (age, race, gender, etc.). That's part of the big
problem with this...

------
bluthru
My pessimistic self sees a future where some jobs will only be available if
you:

\- Have facebook a account.

\- Allow your potential employer to see everything in your personal profile.

Don't have a facebook account or don't want to share intimate details not
related to the job? Well too bad, because there are plenty of desperate people
that will.

~~~
kirubakaran
Discrimination law suits have resulted in employers not daring to ask
something like "Are you married?". Same thing will happen if employers require
you to open your Facebook account to them, which is like asking all possible
personal questions all at once. Some good laws would be made too.

~~~
fluidcruft
Anti-discrimination laws are rooted in the federal government's Commerce
power, aren't they? I don't think we know yet the implications of the ACA
ruling there. If you can't force people to engage in commercial activity they
don't want (buy health insurance they don't want to buy), how can you force
them to engage in commercial activity they don't want (employ people they
don't want to employ)?

------
slug
Since this is based on a social network platform, it seems to me that it would
exacerbate cronyism...

------
vaksel
facebook is really desperate to find a business model...seems like they are
throwing the kitchen sink at the wall and seeing what sticks.

that's fine for a startup...but for a company that has IPOed it's just plain
sad.

~~~
danilocampos
There has never in history been a company quite like Facebook. Its wild scale,
its international reach, its years-long user engagement.

They're in entirely uncharted territory. The potential models are numerous and
they're not getting any younger. I'm not sure what else they can be expected
to do besides try a lot of things. No one else has the opportunity, so why not
explore while they still can?

------
m3koval
Depending upon how this evolves, it could cause legal issues for employers who
make postings. It's illegal to discriminate by a lot of personal information
such as nationality, age, race, whether they have children. All of this
information is quite obvious when you look at someone's Facebook profile.

IANAL and don't know enough about employment law to know if this is a
legitimate concern. It doesn't sound like this is a very serious effort
("Facebook had a third-party developer create the new site"), so maybe there's
nothing to be worried about.

------
newaccount2
Look at LinkedIns stock price. Now look back at Facebook's. Now look at what
LinkedIns tries to do. Back to Facebook.

This is a great idea. So far FB has been doing an awesome job. Even with a
rocky start, shares dropping before $30, they have proven that they know what
they are doing; share prices are all back on the up and up.

------
spinchange
Is it possible that they're just following through on the US Dept Labor
initiative and this is a PR play with the some good engagement drivers as much
as it is a foray into anything else? Seems like it's being telegraphed that
way.

------
iamdave
Well at least this will solve the "employers asking for passwords" dilemma.
Don't want to cough over your password? That's fine, just apply to our company
on Facebook, we'll get what we need that way.

/only slight sarcasm

------
brianbreslin
this could be monetized by sharing cpc revenue and cpa revenue from the
different boards. could easily generate $100M in revenue in 1 year for them.

This figure is total guesswork btw before you start asking where i came up
with it. it is "FMA" (reference to House of Lies)

